# ambitious nurgle daemon prince diorama - lots of cool stuff (i hope!)



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so heres the start of another insame project from me. as thoug heldar, orks, a new marine army and some traitor IG were not enough ive decided to put my money where my mouth is and make a character for a Nurgle Codex me and some mates are cooking up on m1m. but this is not to be any normal death guard character, no. 

_he is a powerful daemon prince (about the same size, possibly a head or so larger, than my world eaters), though was greatly wounded by a champion of tzeench. that, coupled with the many cumulative 'gifts' from his patron god nurgle have pushed him that step past the realm of daemonhood into the dark demesne that is spawndom. Whether at the behest of his deity, or in spite of them, the champion clung to sentience and, having seen the horrors that await him, constructed the technarcane mechanics that now keep him alive, constantly on the threshold of damnation, yet never quite there, he maintains his individuaty and therefore his daemonhood; he is *G'garl Ul'rhal, Shepherd of the Shunned, Harbinger of Despair, Tamer of Vermin, and scourge of the Chromatic flame*.

as *the Tamer of Vermin*, G'garl Ul'rhal rides Ssellithaide, great maggot-slug of Nurgle; once a powerful warlord responsible for the Xenocide and virus bombing of a hundred systems, Ssellithaide was granted too many boons by its master and became a spawn. its touch is corruption and the very air it breathes is death to those not favoured by Grandfather nurgle. But Ssellithaide is so much more than just a steed; for it is the pulpit from which G'garl Ul'rhal preaches to his children and spreads the word and ailments of Nurgle. it is his steed, his symbol of power, his first ally and greatest follower.

G'garl holds a bitter hatred of Lord Tzeench and all his followers. The irony of his powerful psychic talents are not lost on him and he delights in the tzeenchian caco-daemon familiar he keeps imprisoned, aiding his phsychic oratory._



ok all fluff aside, i have no visual idea for this guy other than the caco-daemon familiar he keeps suspended in a vinegar incubator atop his slug-steed:



























and the caco-daemon; the mendicant of Serath (once a powerful psyker of tzeench; before it went into the vat:
























_*The Mendicant of Serath*_
_This nameless creature was born to normal family in the Seath system. immedeately after its birth, it was obvious that the creature - for a human it most certainly was not - had been touched by the warp while still in the womb. examination lights flickered under its gaze and biologis menials' ears bled in its presence. the creature would have been killed, only those in its presence were killed first.

The mendicant spent its formative years travelling the system, assimilating what knowledge it could. while its body was withered and broken, its mind and the powers it could unleash were far from crippled. it was a powerful sorcerer, intrinsically linked with the warp in ways that other psykers were not. in its travels it discovered the teachings of Lord Tzeench, and that was where its true life began.

under the auspices of tzeench, the mendicant grew to become the most powerful creature in its own system and it became its undisputed ruler, with all other beings enthralled to its service and, ultimately, that of Lord Tzeench.

It was, however, not to last.

The marauder-fleet of G'garl Ul'rhal (then a powerful champion of chaos, with many years to go until his metamorphosis into a spawn) attacked the system. the mendicant defended its home viciously, throwing enslaved auxilliaries and psychicly-grown monstruosities against the death-guard fleet, but they were not enough, the tenacity and outright strength of the death guard were too much for the defences of Serath, and the system was taken, along with the Mendicant, who fell to the mental and physical attacks of G'garl Ul'rhal. 

hearing grandfather nurgle's wisdom, G'garl Ul'rhal had the mendicant preserved where the mutant now acts as a psychic conduit for his own powers._


i plan on having a lot of freaky stuff with this guy, including 7 'human' retaines, the slug, and various trappings and accesories and technoarcane machinery keeping the daemon prince alive and moving, etc. 



*Vrruck, the Alteracator; Ostiary to Ssellithaide*








































_born on the feral ogryn-world of Dorrun with minor mutations, Vrruck was left in the wilderness as a baby, as is customory amongst his people with those born disfigured by chaos. this abandonment serves two purposes - its chief purpose is to kill those touched by chaos; though the ogryns, being a martial race who place great respect in the strength of the body as well as that of the mind, leave these disabled children to fend for themselves as a way to test their resolve. only the strong survive such ordeals and those who survive are welcomed back into the ogryn settlements - for they have proven that they can overcome the taint of chaos.

Vrruck was such a child. he spent his formative years in the wild, struggling to survive, his every day a challenge. He learnt to kill the great couatls, which he skinned and ate. it was in this manner that the ogryn survived and such were the acts that shaped him into an adult. he would spent the eveninings in his mountain cave, looking down upon the flickering lights of the ogryn settlement. he know not language, nor history, but he knew enough of the world to understand that he belonged there. he grew bitter and hateful at the ogryns for forsaking him.

one day he decided to face his torment, and travelled to the settlement. 

but fate, it seems, had differnt things in mind for him. the day he chose to confront his past, was the day G'garl Ul'rhal attacked his once-brothers. the town was slaughtered as he looked on from the foothills. people killed by unnatural diseases and weapons that spewed fire and smoke, the likes of which he had never seen before. and amongst all the death, he saw creatures that should not have been. and amongst them all was a giant - a human almost as large as he, encased in a metal shell that Vrruck did not understand - the champion G'garl Ul'rhal.

The ogryn emerged from his cover and challenged the giant in a guttural roar the gave away his feral ancestry. the giant accepted the challenge and faced the ogryn in single combat. Vrruck was a stong being, tempered by the harshness of his life, and he fought well. but no mortal being could stand before a space marne and live, and G'garl Ul'rhal felled the mighty warrior and stood before him, ready to strike the coup de grace with his envenomed blade. 

yet instead, he saw it fit to allow Ssellithaide to claim him, in the name of nurgle. as slug-spawn towered over the wounded ogryn to slay him, it paused, its movements stalled. it turned its seven-and-forty eyes towards the astartes who knew then that the ogryn had been chosen by nurgle.

Vrruck bowed before the mighty space marine and accepted the foul baptism of nurgle, and was forever more the Ostiary of Ssellithaide._



also, ideas for stuff to add to the DP and slug would be welcome.

*this is what i have so far for the slug*

49 eyes (7x7, of course!), mostly around the front of the head.
a great, for want of a better term, female-anatomy-like mouth filled with needle teeth and slobering saliva. 
a huge beaten metal champron (horse helmet) on top of his head,with corpss(s) staked to it.
a breastplate under the mouth, visible because the head is rearing up.
various tumours and growths over the model, raw and weeping from ropes and straps that are bound too tight
a few humans visible beneath the skin as though trying to tear their way out.
various bruises and small wounds in its backside from where the ogryn repeatedly pokes it.
the vat ive made and other technoarcane gubbinz on its back, poking out of where the spine should be
spikes and vertebrea putting out from the back.
various armour plates, some with the pre heresy DG symbol as well as the nurgle sign
the wooden pulpit on its shoulders, nailes into its flesh and held in place with ropes and chains.
litanies and banners, some held in place with chain, others on poles.
some corpses strapped to its back, all badly decayed.

*and the daemon prince*

his left skide - arm, leg and especially shoulder, are tumerous and greatly distended and huge, covered in welts and sores and buboes. all bursting out of the armour, which is held in place with ropes, bandages and straps.
pipes, and other steampunky bionics and orthoses poking out of the gretly mutated side
big stomach cradled in a chainmail basket
right side is more normal - with standard marine armour and only minor mutations. 
backpack is very gubbinzy with pistons and pumps and generators and maybe other, smaller vats on it too.
riding pose on its shoulders, at ease. 
one hand holding onto reigns, the other signalling to the followers.

*and the retinue*

im thinking of hieronymous bosch artwork here - things like mutant daemons tearing a struggling human apart, anthropomorphic beasts - humanoids with bird features etc. that will be hard to do on this scale, though ill try my best
apart from the ogryn, beastman and venerating degenerate, i want some more human followers, with minor mutations. most of these will be religious, carrying books and litanies as they follower their master

C&C welcome, especially about the fluff


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ohh sweet jebus this is gonna be good!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok the ogryn is almost dpone - just need to do his cloak and the steeltoe on his boots and hes finished. i also started work on sketches for the slug/worm just to get a feel of the overall size and shape ill be working with. ill makea silver foil frame which ill cover with milliput, and then add detail in grey/green stuff and bitz


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the idea, and the painting so far is top notch, i'll definately be keeping my eye on this project of yours


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, cool stuff!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

gotta say i like where this is heading, looks great so far keep it up :victory:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love dioramas, forum for this please! Amazing work there, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding stuff, one ace tread, +rep from me


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I cant help it mate, I love that painting!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i want to see this when it's all put togeather O_O it is going to be bad ass/disgusting


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

ace painting keep it up


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really good work; I especially like the vat, the painting on the glass is very realistic. :biggrin:


----------

